# Real Ale Comes To Brisbane



## bconnery (12/11/06)

Read in the Sunday Mail today that the Pig & Whistle, presumably the one on Eagle St rather than the small mall one, is going to have Thwaites from Lancashire, Freddie Flintoff's beer, on tap, AND, it will be served from a traditional hand pump, straight from the cellar!

Now it still may not travel as well but I for one will be giving it a shot. 

The article also says they will have five English beers on tap but as the other four could be the nitro Ruddles Smooth type ones they have had before the rest may not be anything special...


----------



## Ross (12/11/06)

bconnery said:


> Read in the Sunday Mail today that the Pig & Whistle, presumably the one on Eagle St rather than the small mall one, is going to have Thwaites from Lancashire, Freddie Flintoff's beer, on tap, AND, it will be served from a traditional hand pump, straight from the cellar!
> 
> Now it still may not travel as well but I for one will be giving it a shot.
> 
> The article also says they will have five English beers on tap but as the other four could be the nitro Ruddles Smooth type ones they have had before the rest may not be anything special...



let us know when you're going - sounds like a good excuse for an AHb get together  

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (13/11/06)

[/quote]
let us know when you're going - sounds like a good excuse for an AHb get together  

cheers Ross [/quote] 

It wasn't clear from the article when the pump is going in. 

The Pig & Whistle is about 3 doors away from my work so I'm going to go down and find out when it is coming on, if they don't already have it, probably on Friday. 

The first test isn't until end of next week so I wouldn't imagine they'd have it in too much before then. 

On the other hand, they may not have too much of it so I might check it out sooner...

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## winkle (13/11/06)

I'd be interested when anyone is going


----------



## winkle (14/11/06)

Interesting, according to thier web site they have Sticklers Best Bitter (Matilda Bay) hand pump/cask conditioned, at Eagle St. Also Crema (Matilda Bay) and Little Creatures Pale on tap, I haven't been there for a while but this sounds good to me.


----------



## bconnery (14/11/06)

winkle said:


> Interesting, according to thier web site they have Sticklers Best Bitter (Matilda Bay) hand pump/cask conditioned, at Eagle St. Also Crema (Matilda Bay) and Little Creatures Pale on tap, I haven't been there for a while but this sounds good to me.



I haven't either. I stopped a while ago in protest at yet another nitro'd british beer which was served way too cold but they have always been supporters of Matilda Bay so perhaps I'll have to lift the protest...



Will post when I know more about the Thwaites. I'm heading there tomorrow to meet a friend for a quick one so I should hopefully know after that...


----------



## winkle (15/11/06)

I bet the Matilda Bay Crema is nitro-ed and cold.


----------



## bconnery (16/11/06)

Update on this. 

THe bar staff tell me that they hope to have the Thwaites by Sunday, but they are relying on the England end so they weren't 100%. 

They have the hand pump installed and currently have Newcastle Brown hooked up to it. 



The Crema didnt' appear to be nitroed, I quite liked it actually. 

THe Stickle thing bitter was all gone. They said it was very popular...


----------



## winkle (16/11/06)

bconnery said:


> Update on this.
> 
> THe bar staff tell me that they hope to have the Thwaites by Sunday, but they are relying on the England end so they weren't 100%.
> 
> ...



Bugger, I was keen to see what MB's take on a cask bitter was like, must try the crema though. The hand pump is wasted on Newcastle brown.


----------



## bconnery (21/11/06)

OK so the situation is now even less clear...

I went down last night and the barstaff were not even clear if the Thwaites was coming in casks or not, that it might actually be cans or bottles. 

I didn't seek out a manager or anything like that which would of made sense. 

I just had a beer or two instead. 

I did enjoy the Newcastle Brown from the handpump, even if it was too cold. 

Anyway, as I will be away for most of the duration of the test I can only suggest ringing them if you are interested, or else popping down on scouting missions like I did. 

Hopefully it will happen...

At the very least someone might persuade them to swap the Old Speckled Hen to the handpump perhaps...


----------

